# Psoriasis meds and breastfeeding



## Cornetto (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi

I posted on 6th June regarding advice on this topic but it seems to have been overlooked therefore posting again.
I have psoriasis and would really appreciate advice on whether the following meds are safe to use if i decide to breastfeed. I am currently only using Cetraben emollient as I 've been told it is safe In pregnancy?

Dovobet gel
Trimovate cream
Hydrocortisone cream 1%
Sebco ointment
Xamiol gel
Cetraben emollient

Thanks

Cornetto


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply. I have to say the first time I saw your query I thought that was going to take me far to long to give and adequate answer in the time that I had at the time and I put it to one side.

Much of it depends on how often you apply, how much, and the surface area over which it is needed.

Here is what the data sheet says for Dovobet

Breastfeeding
Betamethasone passes into breast milk, but risk of an adverse effect on the infant seems unlikely with therapeutic doses. There are no data on the excretion of calcipotriol in breast milk. Caution should be exercised when prescribing Dovobet gel to women who breast-feed. The patient should be instructed not to use Dovobet on the breast when breast-feeding.

The trimovate data sheet does no mention lactation! The steroid risk applies to the dovobet too, the nystatin is safe and can be given to babies for thrush. Oxytetracycline is contraindicated in babies as it can discolour teeth permanently, but I am not sure about absorption through the skin.

Hydrocortisone is another steroid so the same risks as dovobet.

The information on sebco is very sketchy. Salicylates like aspirin are contraindicated in infants due to the risk of Reyes syndrome, but I do not know if this cream is absorbed.

Xamiol is being discontinued by the manufacturer so unlikely you will be able to get it soon. The information is very similar to dovobet.....

Breastfeeding
Betamethasone passes into breast milk, but risk of an adverse effect on the infant seems unlikely with therapeutic doses. There are no data on the excretion of calcipotriol in breast milk. Caution should be exercised when prescribing Xamiol gel to women who breast-feed.
Cetraben is safe.

This query probably needs a lot more work with specialist reference sources that I do not have access to at home. I suggest you submit your enquiry to the medicines information department at the local hospital and the pharmacist can do a proper search and give you much more information.


----------



## Cornetto (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks so much Holly for looking into this for me.
There seems to be 'caution' when using in breastfeeding for the steroids and no data for some ingredients. I will be using all of the steroids at the same time daily and possibly more than the stated dose initially to control it. I'm all for avoiding risks to baby no matter how small they are.The way forward at the moment is definitely bottle feeding. I will discuss further with the midwife to follow up with hospital pharmacist.

Thanks again for getting back to me, much appreciated.

Cornetto


----------

